# 45 acp chamber dimensions



## bodiebill (Feb 25, 2013)

where can I find 45 ACP chamber dimensions?


----------



## MR835 (Apr 7, 2012)

Go to GOOGLE and GOOGLE IT.

SAFE SHOOTING ALWAYS.

MR835 IS GONE


----------

